# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmenlerinin Nüfus Yapılanması

## ceydaaa

Bugüne kadar Irak'ta yayınlanan bütün istatistiki bilgiler, Bağdat'taki baskıcı rejimin asimilasyonist tutumu gereğince gerçek dışı rakamlardan meydana gelmiş ve Irak'ta yaşayan Türkler %2'lik bir oranla gösterilmiştir. Dolayısıyla yabancı araştırmacılar yayınladıkları eserlerinde ve özellikle ansiklopedilerinde hep bu yanıltıcı kaynaklara dayanmışlardır. İşin en ilginç yanı ise Türkmen nüfusu üzerindeki hesapların ustaca yapılmamış olmasıdır. Irak Planlama Bakanlığı'nın yayınlamış olduğu bilgiler ışığında, yönetimin iddialarını basit bir matematiksel hesapla çürütmek mümkündür. Irak Türkmen Cephesi'nin bir yayınında bu konuda şunlar yazılıdır.

1981 yılı istatistik tahminlerine göre 1.227.025 nüfuslu Musul, 402.067 nüfuslu Selahattin, 567.957 nüfuslu Kerkük, 637.778 nüfuslu Diyala ve 632.252 nüfuslu Erbil gibi Türkmenlerin bulunduğu vilayetlerin nüfus toplamı 3.467.269'dur. Aynı tahminlere göre Irak'ın toplam nüfusu 13.669.689'dur. Irak'ta yayınlanan kaynaklarca Türk nüfusun %2'lik bir nispet ettiği iddia edildiğine göre, bölgede bulunan 3.467.269 nüfusun sadece 273.393'ü Türktür ki, bu da bölgeye göre %7.88'lik bir oran demektir. Yani Irak'ın Türklerle meskun vilayetlerinde "her 100 kişiden ancak 8'i Türk'tür" anlamına gelir. Ancak bölge gezildiği zaman bu rakamın gerçeklerden ne kadar uzak olduğu hemen göze çarpmaktadır. Hatta bazı vilayetlerde bunun tersini iddia etmek daha doğru ve daha mantıklı olur. Ayrıca 1960'a kadar Kerkük nüfusunun %95'inin Türk olduğu bilinmektedir. Ancak daha sonra güdülen Araplaştırma politikası nedeniyle on binlerce Arap ailesi Kerkük'e yerleştirilmiştir. Bunun yanısıra Kürtlerle meskun civar illerdeki köylerin yıktırılması, Kürtlerin de Kerkük'e göç etmelerine neden olmuştur. Dolayısıyla 1980'li yıllarda Kerkük'teki ezici Türk yoğunluğu zedelenmiş ve %95'lik oran %75'e düşürülmüştür.

1957 Krallık Dönemi'nde yapılan sayımda Irak'ta 500.000 Türkmenin yaşadığı belirtilmiş ve 1959'da yayınlanan sayım verileri, sayılarının 567.000 olduğunu göstermiştir. Irak'taki yıllık nüfus artış hızı, yapılan hesaplamalara göre %3.296'dır. 1959 yılını baz alarak bu verilere göre 1994 yılında Irak'ta yaşayan Türkmen sayısı ise: n P1 = P0 ( 1+t) 35 P1 = 567.000 (1+0.03296) P1 = 1.764.029 olarak bulunur, bu da Irak'ın iddialarını başka bir yöntemle çürütmektedir. Dolayısıyla, Irak'ta gelmiş-geçmiş iktidarlar ve özellikle Saddam Hüseyin'in baskıcı rejimi her ne kadar Türk nüfusunu gizlemiş ve az göstermiş olsa bile, Kerkük, Erbil, Musul vilayetleri, Selahattin ile Diyala'nın ilçe ve köyleri ile Bağdat'ta yaşayan 300.000 civarındaki Türkmen nüfusunun en düşük rakamla iki milyonun üzerinde olduğunu ispatlamaktadır.13

----------

